# Do you know if you're related to your spouse?



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2017)

This is beyond Fucked Up.


Jackson husband & wife shocked after DNA test reveals they are biological twins


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2017)

Um, Mississippi. This isn't even a story down there.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm just shocked it wasn't Florida.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2017)

Dame said:


> I'm just shocked it wasn't Florida.



That's how it is? If you want a war, Madam, you shall have your war.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2017)

I doubt many of you have seen the movie Lone Star or if you have, made it all the way to the end. But the Sheriff's little latina lover turns out to be his half sister, and the convo goes about like this "don't worry I can't have kids anymore" and the Sheriff full of pride and honor has zero fucks to give...

As for the Floridians being sister fuckers, I wouldn't be shocked in northern Florida, as they be what they be. A bunch of Georgians who wondered off a little south. Tall pines and gator bites.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2017)

Any state that can give you Lobster Boy, The Face Eating Maniac on Alligator Alley, the guy in my town who got arrested for having sex with a stuffed animal in the Walmart toy aisle, a quarter of a million Burmese Pythons eating the fuck out of everything, Hulk Hogan, Versace killed by serial killer gay gigolo, and Bubba the Love Sponge executing a wild pig in a radio station parking lot...to name just a few...can conjure up all manner of incestuous deviations upon request.

And we're proud of it, goddammit.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Any state that can give you Lobster Boy, The Face Eating Maniac on Alligator Alley, the guy in my town who got arrested for having sex with a stuffed animal in the Walmart toy aisle, a quarter of a million Burmese Pythons eating the fuck out of everything, Hulk Hogan, Versace killed by serial killer gay gigolo, and Bubba the Love Sponge executing a wild pig in a radio station parking lot...to name just a few...can conjure up all manner of incestuous deviations upon request.
> 
> And we're proud of it, goddammit.



Buy this man a drink!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> Buy this man a drink!



And one for my wife/cousin, please!


----------



## Dame (Apr 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> That's how it is? If you want a war, Madam, you shall have your war.


Didn't mean to hit a nerve there. Don't worry. I would never reveal any family details you might have mentioned in passing. :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 16, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> Um, Mississippi. This isn't even a story down there.



"If she ain't good enough for her own family, what makes you think she's good enough for ours?"


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> Um, Mississippi. This isn't even a story down there.


Did you read the last line of the original article?  #FloridaFTW


----------



## Dame (Apr 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Did you read the last line of the original article?  #FloridaFTW



BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
Nassau County man, high on meth, 'cuts off genitals and feeds them to alligator'


----------



## Grunt (Apr 16, 2017)

Dame said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> Nassau County man, high on meth, 'cuts off genitals and feeds them to alligator'



Probably the smartest thing he has ever done in his life!


----------



## AWP (Apr 17, 2017)

Dame said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> Nassau County man, high on meth, 'cuts off genitals and feeds them to alligator'



Where I grew up and as a result this doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2017)

Shit.  Turns out to be another "Fake News" story.  Even though it's completely believable.

Story about couple discovering they were TWINS during IVF appears to be fake


----------



## Dame (Apr 17, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Shit.  Turns out to be another "Fake News" story.  Even though it's completely believable.
> 
> Story about couple discovering they were TWINS during IVF appears to be fake


Yeah. Had to be fake. Wasn't Florida.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 17, 2017)

It wasn't bizarre enough for Florida.


----------

